# Bob Sykes Bridge 2/22



## hooked4life (Jan 25, 2012)

Anyone headed to BSB this morning? I'd be there now if my buddy would have been awake when he said he was gonna be :thumbdown:


----------



## hooked4life (Jan 25, 2012)

No signs of life at BSB other than a few birds and jellies. Maybe johnsons beach will be better.


----------

